# Made the decision, now need some info!



## Jamesmarks (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I have put our house on the market today with the intention of coming out to Canada to live and work. Pretty scary stuff, but exciting too. Our rough plan is to come over on a temporary workers visa and find work when we get arrive. 

Is this a sensible way of doing it, or will this put employers off? What is the easiest way to get a TWP and how long does it take?

Also, where are the following types of companies located in the BC area? My wife works in the pharma/biotech industry and I am a supply chain consultant...

pharma research and manufacturing
electronics manufacturing
automotive
shipping and distribution
anything supply chain related!

Thanks everyone - any help you can give me would be massively appreciated as this is a pretty big decision and there's no substitute for speaking to people who have already done it!

James


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jamesmarks said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife and I have put our house on the market today with the intention of coming out to Canada to live and work. Pretty scary stuff, but exciting too. Our rough plan is to come over on a temporary workers visa and find work when we get arrive.
> 
> ...


Much good luck.


----------

